# I Passed!!



## tconway82 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just got my results here in Florida and I'm happy to say I passed. What a nice early Christmas present.

Thanks to everyone here that help with my questions and gave good pointers in the weeks leading up to the exam!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 21, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

tconway82 said:


> Just got my results here in Florida and I'm happy to say I passed. What a nice early Christmas present.
> Thanks to everyone here that help with my questions and gave good pointers in the weeks leading up to the exam!


Congrats !!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## rudy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on passing and on being the first EIT up on the banner! :multiplespotting:


----------



## LindaM (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on passing the EIT -- it's something you will have for the rest of your life. I didn't think I'd ever need mine, but took it anyway my last semester senior year. That was in 1988 and I was in one of the engineering fields that is like, "PE, what's a PE?" I even had EI on my resume and was asked what that was. In 2002, I decided to change fields - to Civil Engineering - and needless to say, was I glad I had taken the EI in college. I just passed the Oct PE exam!

This is a test you will be glad you took, the sooner the better.

CONGRATS!


----------



## Nick (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats, the EIT is by no means an easy exam. Way to go! Merry Christmas.


----------



## SHELL_EI (Dec 22, 2007)

Just got results in Delaware... Put me in the pass column.

Anyone know how they decide to send them out by state. I mean I know people that took it with me and they didn't get their results yet.

Thanks!!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 27, 2007)

put me in the pass column as well. And also in Delaware, now that's funny....congrats to all the others


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats to the FE passers! I am glad I did take mine when I did (first semester out of college) because I don't think I could do it now!

Good job and soon you'll be passing the PE!!!

-Ray


----------

